# ***K Sport Coilovers From BSH***



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*Product Features

*36 levels of adjustable damping
*Made from high quality 6061 aluminum with T6 for increased hardness
*Compression/Rebound adjustable
*Adjustable spring perch for height adjustment
*Adjustable body allowing maximum suspension travel
*Pillowball top mount with adjustable camber (not available for some models)
*Monotube high pressure design reduces oil leakage
*Electroplated body for protection from corrosion and rust
*One year limited warranty*











*Ordering:
All website orders can be done directly through our site. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site.

Phone:
Call us at (602) 606 7973 to place an order by phone

Payment:
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. if you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, Please call us at (602) 606 7973

Shipping:
All orders will be shipped FEDEX.
International orders are available, please contact us for shipping quotes.

Hours of operations:
Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we are closed but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

Contact info:
Phone: (602) 606 7973

E-Mail: [email protected]
AIM: salesatBSH*


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

is that a new version or are they the same as the v3's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

it's the same version we have been selling for all of 2010.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

The camber kit pictured looks a little different of the VW kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

it's summertime. stay low and in the cooler air!


----------



## Tech[email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Call in today and receive a free BSH LOGO T-Shirt with an order of $169.99 or more!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Fresh back from waterfest!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

For the win!!!


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

I notice it says that camber adjustable on some models how do we know that means me if i order expecting to be able to. Is there camber adjustment on MK5 Jetta 2.5s?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

T-Bag said:


> I notice it says that camber adjustable on some models how do we know that means me if i order expecting to be able to. Is there camber adjustment on MK5 Jetta 2.5s?


 In the fronts yes, In the rear no. Their is already a good amount of factory adjustment in the rear. If you would like to go more the rear we also have camber kits available.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm seriously considering these now. i met a fella that had em and he raved about them being fairly comfy and yet they can go low... my question is do these go really low? like h&r Ultra LOW? 

Does anybody have these maxxed out low? i'd like to see what their potential is! 

thanks in advance


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> i'm seriously considering these now. i met a fella that had em and he raved about them being fairly comfy and yet they can go low... my question is do these go really low? like h&r Ultra LOW?
> 
> Does anybody have these maxxed out low? i'd like to see what their potential is!
> 
> thanks in advance


 all the way down with the big perch removed up front... you've seen my car before i took out the perches i think


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have mine dialed in the same way as blumagic ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

looks great  Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

36 way adjustable!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*All warranty and replacement parts are serviced in the United States.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*18 month warranty on all Ksport Coilover Kits*


----------

